# When is Gran Turismo 5 coming out?



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

On the Playstation 3 platform?

I've had Prologue for around 12 months now and I thought 5 was due out this summer. Anyone got a definite date for launch?


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

2020 iirc


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

IIRC it's coming for christmas this year..


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

It will be released at the same time as Duke Nukem Forever at this rate.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

GT5 has always been due for the end of this year, and they're still hoping for that. If not, early 2010. By which time I'll be well into Forza 3!

GT5 better be amazing when it does finally arrive or they'll be in the ****!


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

bet you it wont even be as good as forza 2, i miss my xbox, prolouge sucks


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

it's to be released at the same time as this:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

m4rkie23 said:


> 2020 iirc


:lol:

after the prologue demo is anyone arsed anymore ?


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Never now they have seen forza 3


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

I'll bet the developers have got their preorders in for Forza 3 already!!!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

It's down to damage limitation for GT5. They are have to make sure it is perfect or they are going to sink the series down the toilet.


----------



## Aoraki (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

someone must have got bored of waiting, its a sausage grill :doublesho


----------



## Panther Black (Jun 8, 2009)

It's down on Play.com as being due for release on the 25th of September, whether or not it will happen is yet to be seen :lol:


----------



## Panther Black (Jun 8, 2009)

Great trailer BTW


----------



## arcdef (Apr 17, 2008)

they are actually doing damage on the game!?!? never thought the day would come!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Lloyd71 said:


> GT5 has always been due for the end of this year, and they're still hoping for that. If not, early 2010. By which time I'll be well into Forza 3!
> 
> GT5 better be amazing when it does finally arrive or they'll be in the ****!


yea i thought it was meant to be christmas gone but then saw end of this year, but very true if its not amaizing there will be alot said about it, for how long its been in the making now


----------

